# 2006 Ford 6.0 Leaking



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I just noticed a leak at the front passenger side of the engine. It smells like diesel. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

If it smells like diesel...it is prolly diesel...:biggrin:


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> If it smells like diesel...it is prolly diesel...:biggrin:


yeah, gathered that much. but what could be leaking? from where?


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

Check the bleed valve @ the fuel filter.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Do you change your filters...or do you take it in and have Iffy Stube do it?:rotfl:


----------



## Quantam (Jul 7, 2006)

I have an 06 F350 6.0 and on the side of the fuel filter housing you may find this leak. I started smelling desiel before I found the leak. There area some o rings on the side of the fuel filter housing that will start leaking after a time. I had 76000 miles on mine when they started leaking, very easy to change o ring kit cost $40 ish at the dealer (you will need the larger set of o rings not the small one). You can buy the star wrench for the screws on the side of the housing at auto zone. Hope this helps.


----------



## Quantam (Jul 7, 2006)

One more thing, the larger pack of o rings have the one gasket that is needed that is why you have to purchase the large set instead of the smaller one. You do not have to change all the o rings just 3 of them. You will see them if this is the problem. Good luck.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Quantam said:


> I have an 06 F350 6.0 and on the side of the fuel filter housing you may find this leak. I started smelling desiel before I found the leak. There area some o rings on the side of the fuel filter housing that will start leaking after a time. I had 76000 miles on mine when they started leaking, very easy to change o ring kit cost $40 ish at the dealer (you will need the larger set of o rings not the small one). You can buy the star wrench for the screws on the side of the housing at auto zone. Hope this helps.


thanks. i'm taking it in to the dealership on wednesday.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

It is not hard to change them and the dealer will cost you some big bucks for a couple o-rings you can literally pick up for about $0.18!


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

UPDATE:
It wasnt diesel leaking, its hydraulic fluid coming from the factory steering stabilizer.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I bend that thing up about twice a year it seems like. Good thing there cheap and on and off in a few minutes


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

HillCountry Hunter said:


> UPDATE:
> It wasnt diesel leaking, its hydraulic fluid coming from the factory steering stabilizer.


Well then just pull it off and be done with it!


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> Well then just pull it off and be done with it!


i should, i have a dual stabilizer behind the factory one.


----------

